# Battery icon always showing charge.



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Is any one having an issue with the battery icon constantly showing charging?

Tried multiple ROMs clean install always. Can't get it to go away unless I hide the icon. Any help always appreciated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cupfulloflol (Dec 15, 2011)

Grizzly420 said:


> Is any one having an issue with the battery icon constantly showing charging?
> 
> Tried multiple ROMs clean install always. Can't get it to go away unless I hide the icon. Any help always appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Unfortunately this sounds like a hardware problem.

http://code.google.c...detail?id=23789

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1427539

A few folks there discussing the potential problems and fixes.


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep I was just reading so of those also. I'm going to try going back to ICS and see if that helps, but I'm pretty positive of won't .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chucklehead (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you done a battery pull and restart?
I had an issue similar to that and that's actually what worked for me.


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

I had this same issue a couple weeks ago.

It seems to be very common. It's the USB port. It is thinking it is making contact with a charger even though it's not.

I cleaned out the USB port (it was filthy) and bent it upward ever so slightly with a cocktail toothpick. It solved my issue. Others have had success as well. If all else fails, get a replacement.


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep count less battery pulls and changing roms. When I get home I am going to try cleaning usb port if that doesn't work I'll call tech support and have them send me another phone. thanks guys for the help I don't post much, but was at a loss

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

I just had this issue a couple weeks ago going back go stock didn't help at all. I've had issues where my phone would t charge and pushing the connector up helped a little but when it shows charging constantly ur USB port is going out. I'd back up all ur files and get ur stock rom on there if u flashed back to a custom rom. U don't want that port to go out while ur running a custom rom. Oh and after flash back to stock images my phone wouldn't say its constantly charging till u plugged it in then bam problems back. I got lucky and got a great replacement from Verizon no screen or signal issues at all
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Take a look at your micro USB port. There is a 'tongue' in the center of the connection, sometimes with constant plugging and unplugging the tongue gets moved around. Check to see if the tongue is touching any part of the outside metal housing. If it is, then that could be your problem. Use a toothpick or something that will allow you to move the tongue back to the center.

This seemed to fix my problem. Hopefully it will help you too.


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Alright the tongue was the issue but I'm backing everything up and expecting the worst and hoping for the best thanks guys. My phone might be a little beat up but it's a good one and not ready to give her up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Grizzly420 said:


> Alright the tongue was the issue but I'm backing everything up and expecting the worst and hoping for the best thanks guys. My phone might be a little beat up but it's a good one and not ready to give her up
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Good. I'm glad I could help. That same issue drove me nuts for the longest time.


----------

